# Stewart-Mac essential fretting kit



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Further to my previous post, has anyone ordered this kit, and if so, did they find the included book sufficient for learning this skill?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

No experience, but if you opt to buy it, I'd like the answer to your own question. I wish I had the tools/skills/knowledge to level and dress frets.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Wich Kit are you referering to?...and as for doing fret job..i suggest you find a beat up neck for cheap and practice on it before attempting it on a good guitar..


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Pretty sure he's looking at this kit STEWMAC.COM : Essential Fretting Kit 

I wonder how it compares to lmii's Fretting Kit - Information and Pricing at LMI


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes, that's the one.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> There is only one way to learn this skill - and that is jump in, buy the kit and gain experience. 100's of guys started with that kit. A few of the tools are obsolete in my opinion but I would also say you should learn with them first then move on once you have a technique.
> 
> Grab all your freinds cheap imports and practice. You'll get it after a few and only get better with each one. Like anything it gets real clear after you go thru the process and perhaps make the mistakes too.


Thanks for your reply. It sounds like you have some experience. I was wondering which tools you feel are obsolete. I certainly intend to practice on some beaters before I do anything serious.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi I have the essential fretting kit from Stewmac. I use it all the time and am happy with the kit and yes the information in the book is excellent. If you want to make your own necks you may as well get one. I havent seen a better kit ready to go anywhere else.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> I do not use the hammer method. It is essential that you learn it though. I would not use the fret leveling file in that kit. Way better tools available. But that file will find other uses in the shop.
> 
> You are not going to go wrong. As you learn you will develop your own preferences and tool addictions. Jump in.


I do use the hammer method but I use mostly the plastic side of the hammer. I agree about the leveling file I don't use it for levelling but I do use it for cleaning up the side of the neck after I have nipped off the ends before I bevel the frets. For levelling I use the 18" radiused sanding beam. works like a charm. The first couple fret jobs were pretty rough but I have become fairly adept at it. I takes me about twenty minutes to bend the fret wire and install the frets on a new neck. The biggest problem cause, in my mind, is not having proper support of the neck when trying to tap in frets.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> I do use the hammer method but I use mostly the plastic side of the hammer. I agree about the leveling file I don't use it for levelling but I do use it for cleaning up the side of the neck after I have nipped off the ends before I bevel the frets. For levelling I use the 18" radiused sanding beam. works like a charm. The first couple fret jobs were pretty rough but I have become fairly adept at it. I takes me about twenty minutes to bend the fret wire and install the frets on a new neck. The biggest problem cause, in my mind, is not having proper support of the neck when trying to tap in frets.


Hmmm, so what do you use to support the neck?


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

The kit is a great start. Later on you'll develop your own routine and might use different tools. The book is a little daunting at first, but it's excellent and complete. Either buy the StewMac cork-lined neck support, or make one yourself. 
Practice on some beaters. Your first couple of attempts will probably not be your best work. Whether you use a DEADBLOW hammer or press them in using the matching cauls, the biggest *secret is having the fretboard dead level and smooth. Prep is over half of the success of the job.*


----------

